# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τυχερος ή ατυχος με τα gouldian???

## ponak21

Γυρισα λοιπον σημερα απο την δουλεια και την ωρα που πηγα να ταισω τα πουλακια μου, βρηκα στον πατο του κλουβιου 3 νεογεννητα gouldian.Ειναι η πρωτη γεννα απο αυτο το ζευγαρι(1 ετους) και πρωτη φορα για μενα εμπειρια.Τα πηρα και τα εβαλα ξανα μεσα στην φωλιτσα προσεχτικα και ελπιζω να τα μεγαλωσουν οι γονεις.Αρχικα χαρουμενος γιατι που να περιμενω οτι θα εβγαζα και 3 μαλιστα(υπαρχουν αλλα 3 αυγα μεσα επισης).
Χτες κλεισαμε τις 16 μερες απο την εναρξη της επωασης.Οποτε ακομα δεν ξερω αν θα εχω και αλλα.
Εχω 3 κοινωνικους αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα ειναι εφικτο ετσι χωρις αυγα ή μωρα να τους βαλω ξενα μωρακια μεσα στην φωλιτσα που τους εχω.Ειχαν κανει πριν κανα μηνα 1 μωρακι μεν αλλα και παλι.

----------


## jk21

τι φωλια εχεις ; αν ειναι κουτι ή εξωτερικη και οχι κρεμαστη ,ισως να εβαζες σκαλοπατακι - πατηθρα στην εξοδο ,να εμποδιζει την εξοδο τους ,αν πιαστουν στα ποδια των γονιων ηθελημενα ή μη .απο κει και περα ετοιμασου για ταισμα απο σενα και θερμο περιβαλλον αν εγκαταλειφθουν πληρως

----------


## ponak21

Πλαστικη εσωτερικη με πατηθρα ειναι για gouldian,τα 2 τα βρηκα στην απεναντι γωνια.Ευελπιστω να τα καταφερουν.Ως τωρα, αν και απειροι γονεις τα πηγαν πολυ καλα με την ολη διαδικασια.Για να το καταφερω το ταισμα εγω, να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν ξερω,αλλα αν ξαναγινει θα τα βαλω μεσα στην φωλια των κοινωνικων και βλεπουμε.Παντως τωρα ειναι και οι δυο γονεις μεσα(την τελευταια βδομαδα μπαινουν και τα 2 το βραδυ).Εκανα ελεγχο πριν λιγο ξανα και δεν βρηκα τιποτα να εχουν βγαλει.Θα δουμε λοιπον...

----------


## geog87

μπραβο Πανο!!!!να σου ζησουν!!!ελπιζω οτι θα καταφερεις περιφημα!!!!ξερεις τι θελουμε ομως????????????????????????? φωτογραφιες!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ponak21

Μακαρι να τα καταφερω, ειδικα μετα απο τοσο αγωνα.θα βαλω σιγουρα φωτογραφιες...Ειναι τα πρωτα μου οποτε δεν φανταζεσαι πως ειμαι!!

----------


## geog87

πραγματικα σε φανταζομαι!!!καλη δυναμη ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα τα καταφερεις!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο ευχομαι!!! να πανε ολα καλα!!! καλου κακου ομως! προετοιμασου και για ταισμα στο χερι, Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding).

----------


## ponak21

Σημερα λοιπον γυρισα απο την δουλεια και ευτυχως νωριτερα γιατι ειχα μια δουλεια και τα ειχαν ξαναβγαλει, χωρις 2 σκεψη τα τοποθετησα στην φωλια που εχω των κοινωνικων.Η 1 θηλυκια μπηκε μεσα μετα απο λιγο και πηγε και τα σκεπασε, θα δειξει λοιπον αν θα τα μεγαλωσει...τα gouldian εχουν και αλλα αυγα και συνεχιζουν το εργο τους.....και κατι μου λεει οτι συντομα θα σκασει και αλλο.....παντως για την απειρια τους καλα μας πηγε ως καποιο σημειο. Θα δω τις επομενες μερες πως θα παει..

----------


## jk21

Μακαρι να ταισουν οι κοινωνικοι σπινοι ... να εισαι ομως παντα ετοιμος και συ

----------


## Chopper

Να σου ζήσουν φίλε μου,εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά!Να μας ενημερώνεις!

----------


## Sandra

Να σου ζήσουν τα μωρά... Πολυπληθής θα γίνούν στο τέλος. Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες..

----------


## ponak21

Σημερα βγηκε δειλα-δειλα το πρωτο εξω απο την φωλια.Ειναι 2 βασικα που επεζησαν. Οποτε και γω που το ειδα το τολμησα και με μεγαλη επιτυχια,καθοταν στο χερι μου και μαλιστα για αρκετη ωρα.Μετα το ξαναβαλα να το ταισουν.Δεν ειναι τοσο καλη η φωτο αλλα τι να λεω, το πρωτο μου μωρακι gouldian :-)))

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## Chopper

Να σου ζήσουν αυτά που έμειναν εύχομαι!!!Τί καλό που κάθεται!!!Χαίρομαι  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Nα τα χαιρεσαι ΠΑΝΟ !!!

----------


## geog87

να σου ζησουν τρελε μου!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ponak21

Ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------

